# Striolata 'Lundu' flower



## saddletramp (Sep 16, 2012)

This little plant nearly died off during some experimentation.

It is now in a CO2 submersed tank and really beginning to flourish and grow.

As small as it is, there is one opened spathe and another on the way.

Just thought a photo might be appropriate.

Bill


----------



## MissileBear (Feb 28, 2013)

Very nice Bill. This was a sp. that finally beat me. Might give it another go at some point.


----------



## aluka (Feb 5, 2013)

Is this a submersed only plant?


----------



## saddletramp (Sep 16, 2012)

Not necessarily. I have a beautiful rose-colored striolata emersed right now.

Just remember, they do not multiply by runners. Not good!!
Bill


----------

